# Remove Toxins Stored in Fat



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

My doc has me taking charcoal to absorb toxins, etc. But my understanding is charcoal only works in the lower intestine, not in the blood.

Does anyone know of something that helps remove toxins from the blood? (besides the liver)


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Burdock seed tincture, red clover blossom, cleavers. There's more, but those are the ones I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

I haven't taken charcoal yet, because it may interfere with meds.

I started taking glutathione and another product that contains several antioxidants/cell rebuilders. I have improved greatly in just 1 day, so hope I am finally on right track.

I also ordered silymarin and diatomaceous earth.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd also consider something that provides liver support if you plan on detoxifying the body.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Consider doing a complete body cleanse. First, do your intenstines. Psyllum husks work well. Read the label. One tablespoon in a glass of water (or with a glass of water as it floats) or in a smoothie in the morning. Do this a couple of days and if you have no problems go to two tablespoons.

Next, do a kidney cleanse. The easiest one is 1 quart of apple juice (preferably fresh or at least organic) and 1 cup of olive oil. Sip for a couple or three hours.

Next, do a liver cleanse. _The Cure for All Diseases_ has a recipe involving grapefruit and epsom salts.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What kind of toxins does your doctor say you have? (if we may ask)


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

mnn2501 said:


> What kind of toxins does your doctor say you have? (if we may ask)


I suspect undigested fats and toxins from food. I have reason to believe liver was overloaded and couldn't keep up, so a bunch of bad stuff got stuffed into fat cells. As I lose weight, it gets dumped back into the blood stream.


----------

